# SDL_mixer and libmodplug...how to make them get along?



## Eponasoft (Jul 17, 2009)

I've looked all over for this and have no idea how it can be done. It is said that SDL_mixer should be able to use libmodplug instead of libmikmod but it's not written in the docs on how to do it, nor can I find anything on google that helps. Anyone know how this can be done? I sincerely hope it doesn't rely on Mix_HookMusic...


----------

